# Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

No, I have no easy access to power at work. Somedays maybe but on a 
regular basis, No.

I know I am pushing it. If I can get that distance fine. If not fine. 
I do hope to get a decent distance. From looking at other EV's I can't 
see the distance I am hoping for is out of my league. Many state more 
than 44 miles per charge. But I guess most fail to say that the 
distance is only at 20 mph. I have no way to go slower than 55 mph on 
my drive.






> Steve Condie wrote:
> 
> >
> > Do you have access to a charger in the middle of your trip? 44
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

You are NOT going to get 44 miles worth of 55mph daily driving from 72V
worth of GC batteries. Not unless you plan on running buddy pairs.

> I am now at the point that I need to purchase my batteries. I have been
> looking and reading but I am still having a hard time figuring out which
> batteries will be best. My system will only be 72 volts. I was thinking of
> the Trojan 6 volt batteries. My charger is a manual set timer charger. It
> is
> a lester charger. They are heavy but seem to be the ones I need to extract
> the most distance I can muster. My round trip is exactly 44 miles from
> drive
> way to drive way. Most is flat ground at 55 mph. 2 miles up a shallow
> grade
> from fwy to hospital. One steep grade going back that is maybe a 1/16th of
> a
> mile. Pretty short but steep. I can get a good run on the short hill.
> Other
> than that it is a pretty flat run.
>
> Are there better floodies available that I should think about?
> Are there any good deals out there? None that I can find local.
>
> Pete : )
>
> I have local access to cabling and lugs.
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://www.nabble.com/Battery-Choice-tp16240199p16240199.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

> I know I am pushing it. If I can get that distance fine. If not fine.
> I do hope to get a decent distance. From looking at other EV's I can't
> see the distance I am hoping for is out of my league. Many state more
> than 44 miles per charge. But I guess most fail to say that the
> distance is only at 20 mph.

What you have apparently not taken into account is those vehicles are
running 120V or 144V packs, that means they are carrying twice as many
batteries, in other words twice as much fuel.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

Well, you have an aerodynamic vehicle - it's a Karmann Ghia, right? Assuming
you've got everything tuned up right for low rolling resistance - tires,
alignment, bearings, brakes adjusted - I still figure you're going to be
pulling over 100 amps at 55 MPH. You might get 44 miles, but probably not
for long. If you can finagle a charge opportunity at your destination
(work?) everything looks a lot better. Schumacher makes a 35 lb. 72 volt
charger which is cheap: 
http://www.batteryservice.com/products_final.aspx?ModelNumber=SE-1072 Even
if you only charge at 5 amps at your destination, I think it would make a
huge difference in the viability of your project.


gottdi wrote:
> 
> No, I have no easy access to power at work. Somedays maybe but on a 
> regular basis, No.
> 
> I know I am pushing it. If I can get that distance fine. If not fine. 
> I do hope to get a decent distance. From looking at other EV's I can't 
> see the distance I am hoping for is out of my league. Many state more 
> than 44 miles per charge. But I guess most fail to say that the 
> distance is only at 20 mph. I have no way to go slower than 55 mph on 
> my drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>


> Steve Condie wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> Do you have access to a charger in the middle of your trip? 44
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

What is the vehicle? Lightweight and aerodynamic, maybe. How much
weight in batteries can your vehicle handle? I don't understand "If I
can get that distance fine. If not fine."



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > No, I have no easy access to power at work. Somedays maybe but on a
> > regular basis, No.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

Hello Pete,

Go with the highest ampere-hour battery you can get in. This allows you not 
to discharge the battery so far down. It is always best to stay above 50% 
State of Charge for long life.

At 72 volts, you battery ampere is double than with a 144 volt pack, and 
double again with a 288 pack and etc.

I do not drive that far any more, but a friend of mine has a truck that 
weighs between 5000 and 6000 lbs that has 40 each 8 volt batteries that is 
320 volts at 175 AH.

There driving distance is 35 miles to town and they can barely make it back 
without any additional charging in the winter time on hilly roads.

Lets say you use the 260 AH 6 volt Trojan Battery. This battery starts out 
at a average of 244 ah at a 20 hour rating, meaning 244 ah/20 hrs = 12.2 
amps.

If you drove the EV so it would only draw 12.2 battery amps, than you could 
go about 20 hours depleting the battery down to 0% DOD.

It is best to not go below 50% DOD than you can do 10 hours of drive at 12.2 
amperes. To stay at 12.2 amperes, you would have to stay in 1st gear with a 
overall gear ratio to the wheels of over 15:1 ratio. Meaning for every 15 
turns of the motor, the wheels make one turn which keeps your motor rpm up 
around 2500 rpm.

This would be about 10 mph, so you could do a 100 miles on hard level 
surfaces with out stopping or acceleration, no wind with rock hard tires.

The average normal battery ampere of a street vehicle is about 75 battery 
amperes, which is the average of acceleration ampere and coasting.

At 75 amperes, you do not have the full ampere-hour available to you. 
Example on how to calculated.

Look at the Reserved Minutes at 75 amperes in the battery data sheet.
A T-105 6v has a reserved of 63 minutes at 75 amps.
A T-125 6v has a reserved of 132 minutes at 75 amps.
A T-145 6v has a reserved of 145 minutes at 75 amps.

A T-875 8v has a reserved of 75 minutes at 75 amps.

I am using the T-145's 180 volt battery pack and if my battery ampere is 75 
amps at 30 mph in final gear, then the available ampere-hour is:

145 min / 60 = 2.41 hrs

Therefore: 2.41 hrs x 75 amps = 181 amp-hrs.

Discharging to 181 ah / 2 = 90 usable ampere-hour or 2.41 hrs/2 = 1.2 hours 
of driving at 30 mph.

My range is about 1.2 x 30 mph = 36 miles at 50% DOD which is calculated. 
My actual drive at this speed and ampere was 39.5 miles on hilly roads for a 
50 percent battery discharge.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "gottdi" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, March 23, 2008 1:14 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Battery Choice


>
> I am now at the point that I need to purchase my batteries. I have been
> looking and reading but I am still having a hard time figuring out which
> batteries will be best. My system will only be 72 volts. I was thinking of
> the Trojan 6 volt batteries. My charger is a manual set timer charger. It 
> is
> a lester charger. They are heavy but seem to be the ones I need to extract
> the most distance I can muster. My round trip is exactly 44 miles from 
> drive
> way to drive way. Most is flat ground at 55 mph. 2 miles up a shallow 
> grade
> from fwy to hospital. One steep grade going back that is maybe a 1/16th of 
> a
> mile. Pretty short but steep. I can get a good run on the short hill. 
> Other
> than that it is a pretty flat run.
>
> Are there better floodies available that I should think about?
> Are there any good deals out there? None that I can find local.
>
> Pete : )
>
> I have local access to cabling and lugs.
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/Battery-Choice-tp16240199p16240199.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*



> Gotti wrote:
> >> which batteries will be best? 72 volts... Trojan 6 volt... manual
> >> set timer Lester charger... heavy but the most distance... My round
> >> trip is exactly 44 miles... flat ground at 55 mph.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

Thanks all for the responses to the question. This is interesting. I keep
hearing that you can go 50-60 miles and sometimes more and that your car can
do 75 mph. I hear you use the cars for commuting to and from work but what I
actually see is that your car/truck can do 75 mph but under normal driving
you can only really go 45 or less so you can squeeze out as much distance as
you can. I see that an electric car is really not that practical for someone
with a 22 mile one way commute and can't go less than 55 mph to get there. I
do see that many vehicles do have huge motors with many batteries. I
understand that lead is what gives the distance but at what speeds? If you
can only go 35 to 45 mph to get there then many folks will never be able to
own an electric. Just not practical. I work too far from home to make it
practical and reasonably affordable. I planned on 12 6 volt batteries and
each battery was like 76 lbs. So at that weight my battery weight is at 912
pounds and you are saying I need another 912 pounds to get my distance. This
makes no sense because you all talk about a vehicle not weighing more than
2500 lbs. Hell, 2000 lbs of batteries and 2000 lbs worth of vehicle and
motor leaves my little VW KG weighing in at 4 thousand pounds. I don't see
this as being right. As it is my battery pack for only 72 volts is going to
make my little car 3 thousand pounds or in the upper 2800 pounds worth of
lead and metal. I don't see other folks dumping in that kind of weight of
batteries and only getting 25 miles. Am I reading something wrong? No one is
actually posting the full weight of their battery packs in their EV
information area. That may be something that should actually be posted.
Seems like many are getting mixed messages. I figured that my 72 volt system
and a light weight vehicle would go easy 45 miles per charge. Maybe not the
60 or so I'd like but at least 45 miles. Light weight, Not a brick through
the air, 55 mph lower air drag, Regen on the motor, and things like that
should get me 45 miles. I am a hypermiler anyway and I feel driving an EV
would be second nature. Truth be know is a must and not just picking through
piles of stuff to maybe get the real skinny on building a practical EV. I
see from what I am slowly finding out is that my EV is not going to be
practical for my use. I guess I am just getting discouraged even though I am
almost ready for testing. 

As for my original question, I really am wanting to know which batteries to
buy for my best distance. I really don't need to be discouraged but need
real information and exactly what I can expect. I do know many things do
depend upon the battery, the car, the motor and controller and how one
drives, but that is true for any vehicle. If 912 pounds of lead at 72 volts
won't get you anymore than 25 miles at 40 mph then that really needs to be
in your wiki information pages you have listed. 

What kind of batteries and how much weight am I looking at to get my
distance? I have a 72 volt motor and controller and regen. That wont gain me
much back but I still have it. Am I really looking at putting in 2 thousand
pounds of batteries and two 72 volt packs of 12 6 volt batteries. That is 24
6 volt batteries split into two packs of 72 volts. Ouch if I really have to
stuff that into a little vehicle to get 45 miles. 

Guess Diesel is still my best bet. Prove me wrong please. 

One other question, Anyone have an adaptor that will fit a VW and an 11"
Kostov Motor with interpoles. If I need to put in that many batteries then I
should get my Kostov intalled instead. 

Pete : )
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Battery-Choice-tp16240199p16256698.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

The vehicle is a 68 VW KG.
Yes it's light weight and somewhat aerodynamic. Better than the brick 
of a bug.
Weight in batteries my vehicle can hold! Not sure. I know I can put in 
6 12 volt batteries. I'd rather have 6 volters. Looks like I will need 
to have at minimum 24 6 volters split into tow packs of 72 volts.

If my project does not make the distance I want it will be just fine 
because I have a diesel to drive to work. It is mostly an education 
thing for me to build the EV. I hope to have a vehicle I can actually 
drive to work. If I had a place at work to charge it then that would 
be very cool. But I don't. Bummer.

If I do get my distance then I will be actually stoked. If not I will 
say it's ok because I did learn some things. I will have a better 
understanding of what will actually be required and the costs involved.


Pete : )

Understand now? Good.




> storm connors wrote:
> 
> > What is the vehicle? Lightweight and aerodynamic, maybe. How much
> > weight in batteries can your vehicle handle? I don't understand "If I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

EVs can do 50-60 miles at 55 mph, some even go further.

However, you can't just use random compnents and expect to get superior
results.

I'm not sure which 72V controller you have but Idoubt it can meet your
goals regardless of the batteries you use.
Even with a Carmen Ghia, 55-60 mph a 72V controller will be running at
around 200 amps continous, more if you have a headwind or are going up
hill.
I'm not an expert on 72V controllers, but I'm not aware of any that can
handle 200+ amps continously (Note: most controllers are rated for the max
current they can handle for a couple minutes when cold, not their
continuous current).
Then of course there is the issue of whether or not the motor can handle
sustained +200 amps (seriously doubt that)

Even if they can, flooded batteries won't last long at that high a current
drain. A T-145 will be empty in about 40 minutes. No more than 30
minutes if you want them to live for more than a few months.

If you want sustained high speed driving, then you will need a higher
system voltage (>=120V), /AND/ will probably get better results with AGM
type batteries.




>
> Thanks all for the responses to the question. This is interesting. I keep
> hearing that you can go 50-60 miles and sometimes more and that your car
> can
> do 75 mph. I hear you use the cars for commuting to and from work but what
> I
> actually see is that your car/truck can do 75 mph but under normal driving
> you can only really go 45 or less so you can squeeze out as much distance
> as
> you can. I see that an electric car is really not that practical for
> someone
> with a 22 mile one way commute and can't go less than 55 mph to get there.
> I
> do see that many vehicles do have huge motors with many batteries. I
> understand that lead is what gives the distance but at what speeds? If you
> can only go 35 to 45 mph to get there then many folks will never be able
> to
> own an electric. Just not practical. I work too far from home to make it
> practical and reasonably affordable. I planned on 12 6 volt batteries and
> each battery was like 76 lbs. So at that weight my battery weight is at
> 912
> pounds and you are saying I need another 912 pounds to get my distance.
> This
> makes no sense because you all talk about a vehicle not weighing more than
> 2500 lbs. Hell, 2000 lbs of batteries and 2000 lbs worth of vehicle and
> motor leaves my little VW KG weighing in at 4 thousand pounds. I don't see
> this as being right. As it is my battery pack for only 72 volts is going
> to
> make my little car 3 thousand pounds or in the upper 2800 pounds worth of
> lead and metal. I don't see other folks dumping in that kind of weight of
> batteries and only getting 25 miles. Am I reading something wrong? No one
> is
> actually posting the full weight of their battery packs in their EV
> information area. That may be something that should actually be posted.
> Seems like many are getting mixed messages. I figured that my 72 volt
> system
> and a light weight vehicle would go easy 45 miles per charge. Maybe not
> the
> 60 or so I'd like but at least 45 miles. Light weight, Not a brick through
> the air, 55 mph lower air drag, Regen on the motor, and things like that
> should get me 45 miles. I am a hypermiler anyway and I feel driving an EV
> would be second nature. Truth be know is a must and not just picking
> through
> piles of stuff to maybe get the real skinny on building a practical EV. I
> see from what I am slowly finding out is that my EV is not going to be
> practical for my use. I guess I am just getting discouraged even though I
> am
> almost ready for testing.
>
> As for my original question, I really am wanting to know which batteries
> to
> buy for my best distance. I really don't need to be discouraged but need
> real information and exactly what I can expect. I do know many things do
> depend upon the battery, the car, the motor and controller and how one
> drives, but that is true for any vehicle. If 912 pounds of lead at 72
> volts
> won't get you anymore than 25 miles at 40 mph then that really needs to be
> in your wiki information pages you have listed.
>
> What kind of batteries and how much weight am I looking at to get my
> distance? I have a 72 volt motor and controller and regen. That wont gain
> me
> much back but I still have it. Am I really looking at putting in 2
> thousand
> pounds of batteries and two 72 volt packs of 12 6 volt batteries. That is
> 24
> 6 volt batteries split into two packs of 72 volts. Ouch if I really have
> to
> stuff that into a little vehicle to get 45 miles.
>
> Guess Diesel is still my best bet. Prove me wrong please.
>
> One other question, Anyone have an adaptor that will fit a VW and an 11"
> Kostov Motor with interpoles. If I need to put in that many batteries then
> I
> should get my Kostov intalled instead.
>
> Pete : )
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://www.nabble.com/Battery-Choice-tp16240199p16256698.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

Had you considered buying battery packs from a Toyota Prius and modifying them to get the voltage and range you need?

Its hard to find NiMH batteries on the open market but you can buy the battery pack for a Prius for about $850.00.

Or am I missing something?

-Ralph


On Mon, 24 Mar 2008 11:06:37 -0700
[email protected] wrote:

> The vehicle is a 68 VW KG.
> Yes it's light weight and somewhat aerodynamic. Better than the brick 
> of a bug.
> Weight in batteries my vehicle can hold! Not sure. I know I can put in 
> 6 12 volt batteries. I'd rather have 6 volters. Looks like I will need 
> to have at minimum 24 6 volters split into tow packs of 72 volts.
> 
> If my project does not make the distance I want it will be just fine 
> because I have a diesel to drive to work. It is mostly an education 
> thing for me to build the EV. I hope to have a vehicle I can actually 
> drive to work. If I had a place at work to charge it then that would 
> be very cool. But I don't. Bummer.
> 
> If I do get my distance then I will be actually stoked. If not I will 
> say it's ok because I did learn some things. I will have a better 
> understanding of what will actually be required and the costs involved.
> 
> 
> Pete : )
> 
> Understand now? Good.
> 
> 
>


> storm connors wrote:
> >
> > > What is the vehicle? Lightweight and aerodynamic, maybe. How much
> > > weight in batteries can your vehicle handle? I don't understand "If I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*



> gottdi wrote:
> 
> > This is interesting. I keep hearing that you can go 50-60
> > miles and sometimes more and that your car can do 75 mph.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

Gottdi, I'm not sure where you're "hearing that." Many people start out on
the EV route with unrealistic expectations about what the technology offers. 
I find this list to be a pretty fair antidote to that. Before I started
with my first EV I read this list pretty carefully and I was able to assess
realistically what kind of performance I could expect. Batteries are a
limiting factor. If they're too much of a limit for your needs, then you
need to consider alternatives. From what I've "heard" around here most
typical EV conversions can go 30 miles or so, and can go 75 or so, but not
both at the same time. I'd have taken that as a rule of thumb based on what
I've read here. It's possible to get more range, or higher speed, but to do
either other compromises have to be made. Some of the choices you've
already made are limiting factors. 72 volts is a lower voltage than anyone
around here would recommend these days. A Karmann Ghia has issues in terms
of battery placement. What you've designed would make a nice, sporty
short-trip vehicle with, say, 6 110 AH AGMs - but range would be very
limited (probably about 15 - 20 miles between charges.) If you can figure
out a way to shoehorn 12 6V floodies in there you probably would have a
reliable commuter - if you could recharge at work. You might get away with
9 8 volters, again, dependent on a recharge at work. I don't know for sure
about other battery technologies because they're not thoroughly tested in
the real world, but that's about it for lead. Those are the parameters I've
learned here, and they've panned out for me in real life.



Thanks all for the responses to the question. This is interesting. I keep
hearing that you can go 50-60 miles and sometimes more and that your car can
do 75 mph. I hear you use the cars for commuting to and from work 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Battery-Choice-tp16240199p16259391.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*



> Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> 
> > EVs can do 50-60 miles at 55 mph, some even go further.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

Did not consider that. May be cheaper to buy two of them. Modify them 
and go for it.

Pete : )





> Ralph wrote:
> 
> > Had you considered buying battery packs from a Toyota Prius and
> > modifying them to get the voltage and range you need?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

> You need 44mi @ 55mph, which is about 0.8hr of driving roundtrip.
> Assuming you can achieve about 200Wh/mi (quite possible; John Bryan does
> better than this, but is running higher voltage), then you need about 9kWh
> of usable energy. We can probably assume it will take about 12-15HP to
> push the KG down the road at 55mph, which is about 9-11kW.
>
> At 72V nominal, 9-11kW requires about 125-153A. Using the [email protected]
> 215Ah C/5 specs for the T145 battery, Uve's calculator predicts about
> 147Ah C/1 or about 174A for 0.8hr. It would appear that if you fit 72V of
> US145/T145s or larger, there is a fair probability of being able to make
> your round-trip. It will mean discharging your batteries fairly deeply,
> and so they may only last 2-3yrs (assuming 5 cycles/wk).

You forgot to account for battery sag and motor efficiency (which at high
current levels will be lower than typical)

Assume that the battery sags to 65-67V and the motor is running 70-75%
efficient and you get 180-240 amps (best to worse case assumptions)

I don't think even a big Kostov can run for an hour at 240 amps


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

I am thinking that this may be the result. Ouch. Anyway what I figured 
was to use the large deep 6 volt batteries instead of the small ones. 
I figured that they would give me what I wanted without having to 
buddy pair. I have seen where others have higher voltages but still 
have small 12 volt batteries installed and still get those 50/60 mile 
ranges. Ouch. Seems to be quite odd indeed.


Yes my motor is the old Aircraft generator. Not the starter/generator. 
The generator is better and more robust than the starter. Still needs 
to be kept to 72 volts. To be safe.


It is the old Kaylor EV kit for the VW.

The original information says my goal is within what I am doing and 
talking with Roy I feel my goal is with in reach. He is even trying 
out the modified Kelly controllers.


I do have an 11" Kostov Motor and Zapi controller I could use on a 
different EV. The Kostov is modified to run 144v but I will most 
likely keep it at 120 when I get to that point. Not sure of the 
vehicle to use that one in yet. Maybe a truck.






> Roger Stockton wrote:
> 
> > Alternatively, if you have shorter trips around home where the EV
> > could be useful, you might proceed with the 72V system and get some
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*



> Steve Condie wrote:
> 
> >
> > Gottdi, I'm not sure where you're "hearing that." Many people start
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

Just a thought....most hospitals I know have well lit parking areas, and grassy sections. I've seen some with landscape lighting as well (spots or floods on signs and such....)

It might be possible to use this power to charge...although I'd try to at least slide it past the maintenance manager (regular administrators are too likely to flush the idea without consideration)
hat way you can CYA if someone raises a stink....

Maybe replace one of the landscape lights with a screw in (ground fault type) outlet adapter.....


_____________________________________________________________
Click for free info on java training and make up to $150K/ year.
http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/REAK6aBdjQ5zDwRy33ba3SEZYWVMyTVbwNih6WIFaxZhbbkVaLrEI3/



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > gottdi wrote:
> >
> >> This is interesting. I keep hearing that you can go 50-60 miles and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*



> Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> 
> > You forgot to account for battery sag and motor efficiency
> > (which at high current levels will be lower than typical)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

Pete,
I understand your frustration on the range issue. This is why we need
public charge stations at the workplace. 

Talk to the public relations department at the hospital. Tell them you are
doing your part to clean up the air in your city and you need a little help
from the company with them supplying a 110 outlet. My EV uses 10 cents of
electricity per hour of charging. Most parking lots that I have seen have
light poles every so often and the get power from somewhere right? It would
be good advertising for a health care business to supply power to a clean
EV. 

Now about the battery choice, for low cost transportation take a look at the
golf cart batteries. The Trojan T-125 and the T-145 are both good choices.
You can play with the numbers and different combinations on this calculator
page. 
http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/

You should also talk to other people that have done VW conversions and have
some experience with the cars like yours. There are a number of them on the
EV album see
http://www.evalbum.com/683

Do not give up on the Ghia, it will be worth the hard work you put into it. 

Later,
Kyle 
http://www.evalbum.com/1414
http://www.zevutah.com/






> gottdi wrote:
> >
> > The vehicle is a 68 VW KG.
> > Yes it's light weight and somewhat aerodynamic. Better than the brick
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Did not consider that. May be cheaper to buy two [battery
> > packs from a Toyota Prius]. Modify them and go for it.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Choice*

From: Ralph
> Had you considered buying battery packs from a Toyota Prius and
> modifying them to get the voltage and range you need?

The Prius pack is very small; 273v at 6.5ah = 1.8 KWH for the 2001-2003, and 200v at 6.5ah = 1.3 KWH for the 2004-2008 models. In contrast, the twelve 6v T-145's he was considering store 72v x 100ah 7.2 KWH at the 1-hour rate. It would take 4-6 Prius packs to match it.

I also suspect the Prius pack wouldn't last long if you deeply discharged it regularly. The Prius BMS works hard to stay between 40-80% SOC. If you did this, only 40% of the pack capacity is usable, which would require about twice as many.

--
Those who say it cannot be done should not interrupt the one who is
doing it. -- Chinese proverb
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

